# This is how I lit my lathe



## Norppu (Nov 15, 2021)

I have replaced the old fluorescent tubes in my workshop with LED lights.
The general lighting is very good but the lathe gets a shadow when standing in front of it.
That shadow is now gone.





In this video I am using:
- Weiler Matador SV (1972) Lathe

Join the channel:
I upload new videos every other week, usually more frequently.
If You want to see more of my videos, click LIKE & SUBSCRIBE!
You can also subscribe here

The video is suitable for the hearing impaired and persons who have difficulties in understanding my spoken English.
The video has hand written subtitles in English, German and Finnish languages.


----------

